# Nail through wood trick



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

he's one of my favorite wood workers to watch,though he's really not a wood worker he's more of a diy and wood hobbyist,he's still very entertaining to watch


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty nifty


----------

